# RGB or CMYK



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used both for sublimation.

When I was using a 4800 it was recommended that we use RGB.

When I worked for another company and we were using a Mimaki and Wastach we were told to use CMYK.

When I purchased my 7800 and Wasatch, I've been using CMYK.

When I have used some fullfillment companies most require CMYK, but acouple I've used require RGB.


So.....which is better?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It is my understanding that most people, we as well, use RGB as it provides a larger color gamut than CMYK.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not believe it is a matter of which is better. The RGB gives you a wider spectrum, however the printers are CMYK. In my world I use RGB and let my RIP program convert to CMYK - this gives me a pop in my prints. When you start with CMYK you have no where to go, but you stay in a smaller spectrum. When I need CMYK I work in the Color Library that is proivided with my machine - that provides a spectrum smaller than RGB but larger than the normal CMYK - this gives me the best of both worlds. To make it even worst - there is pantone - for that I use a colorbridge and with the bridge you can see what will print out as a match and what you would need a substitute for.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If you are using Windows and a desktop printer with it's native driver then it is RGB. This is enforced by the GDI layer in Windows. The device driver then converts to the CMYK colors just before everything goes to the printer.

-James


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought RGB as well....until I went to work with another company, and was introduced to large format printing, the tech that installed the equipment told us to use cmyk.

So after i left, i stayed with cmyk just becuase thats what i was use to using.

The company i use for large format fullfillment, uses cmyk. I was just thinking about why they don't use rgb, so i thought i'd ask.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

If you are using a large format Epson, but with its normal windows driver (and not a RIP), then you should work with RGB as that is what the printer wants.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Wasatch.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

RGB should be the Default. Sometimes you get burnt color output converting your RGB to CMYK and printing it out. Your printer equipment will make sure you get the colors right in RGB...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

RGB. is what inkjet use although they contain CYMK inks. RGB is what I use most of the time. I have tested both ways many of times and RGB does a better job although with the RIP I would think they would know what is best for their program.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

There are a lot of folks that will use CMYK - it does not make them bad folks. Cannot speak for all but I believe it is their understanding that since they have a CMYK printer then use CMYK. The rationale is flawed once you understand how the gamut works. I too have a large format printer and know that a printer will interpret what you send it. Send it CMYK it will pass it along - send it anything else based on selected protocols it will translate it into instructions that it can print. Testing it is very easy - you can pick color and make sure you select black as one of the colors and print out each block and each color side by side - you will see the difference.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Printing is a matter of mapping one color space 
to another. So rgb being a larger color gamut more
closely maps to the color space of printers.

In an ideal world we would design in LAB
as this the color space that ICC profiles use.

So bottom line, it is better to start with the
largest color gamut when possible.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> Printing is a matter of mapping one color space
> to another. So rgb being a larger color gamut more
> closely maps to the color space of printers.
> 
> ...


One way to put it that you can put a 8 oz item in a 10 ounce jar, but you can't put a 10 oz item in a 8 oz jar without losing something. Colors and colorspaces can be thought of in the same way.


----------

